# Cheesy Potato



## morning wood (Jan 19, 2015)

I have been asked to cook for a family wedding.  I was originally told that the menu was up to me but they want 2 meats, 2 sides, and a desert.

Original plan was Pulled Pork, Brisket, Baked Beans, Cole Slaw and Peach Cobbler.  Now I find that they don't want beans and would like cheesy potato's.  Does anyone have a good recipe for Cheesy Potato's?  Serving 225.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheesy pot's as in scalloped or cheesy mashed ?


----------



## morning wood (Jan 19, 2015)

She wasn't specific.  What do you have?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 19, 2015)

For 225 people I'd go with scalloped over mashed as they hold better. I'm assuming it's a buffet? I'd also seriously think twice about the brisket. They most skillfully smoked brisket is great right after the rest period, but holding even for a very short time at serving temps usually will dry it out. 
I'd consider a carving station with a steamship round or some other large, economical cut of beef, or pork loin if they don't mind an all pork menu.  If they want more variety smoked chicken or turkey is always a crowd pleaser. 
I don't know your level of experience but I'd try to keep the degree of difficulty as low as possible.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 19, 2015)

Iv'e several for both, but not here at work. I do know basic mash recipe for 200 is on avg 100#+/- spuds per 1service. Scallop is roughly 120# per 1 service. You can use box scallop and tweek which would cut down prep but that's up to you. Lot's of spuds to prepare, oven I take it? You set up for volume cooking with the cobbler also running? Their your basic recipes with a little twang, but can't access till later tonight if you still are interested.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 19, 2015)

Agree fully Mdboatbum


----------



## morning wood (Jan 19, 2015)

Good point on the brisket. I will be carving and plan to hot hold and pull as needed.

I have a lot of smoker space and am planning on doing most everything on them.  With the beans I plan on a 4oz serving per person or roughly 57lbs for the 225 people.  I round up based on package quantities.   I never would have guessed that the spuds would be that much more.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jan 19, 2015)

Adds up quick doesn't it. Mashed is 5# per 10 servings, feels like k p duty not fun. Did you ever think you be doing 57#'s of beans. Personally I would plan on a 6oz serving to be safe. Better more than none especially if their a hit. We usually plan 2 servings per on high demand sides, there's always leftovers to hand over if that's agreed. Good luck ,make a plan and stick to it.


----------



## morning wood (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you for the input.  If you have a chance tonight I would appreciate any recipes you would be willing to share.

Thank you,


----------



## superdave (Jan 23, 2015)

This is a great recipe and can be made with Ore Ida cubed hash browns which will eliminate a lot of labor.

http://www.food.com/recipe/potato-casserole-with-corn-flakes-35989


----------



## timberjet (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok here we go. This is my Grandma's recipe. Rest in peace grandma. Mom calls them company potato's. very simple.

1 Bag Red potato's 10 lb

2 sweet onions

1 head garlic

2 boxes Velveeta

2 lb cheddar cheese

4 cans cream of celery soup, or cream of asparagus.

1 pint whole milk

salt and pepper to taste

2 lb bacon

Fry bacon after cutting up in inch squares to desired crispiness.

Take bacon out and drain on paper towels. Drain most of bacon grease.

Sautee sweet onions and garlic until translucent.

add milk and heat to near boiling.

Add all cheese slowly while mixing to make béchamel sauce.

Add Cream soup and continue stirring until smooth.

scallop cut all potatoes and lay out in 2 pans

salt and pepper potato's as desired

spread bacon pieces over potato.s

Divide Béchamel sauce in half

Pour sauce over potato's 

Bake at 425 for 45 minutes

This was off the top of my mom's head as the recipe has never been written down. We know my great grandmother remembered having it with her family as a kid in Montana.


----------



## morning wood (Jan 23, 2015)

SuperDave said:


> This is a great recipe and can be made with Ore Ida cubed hash browns which will eliminate a lot of labor.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/potato-casserole-with-corn-flakes-35989


thank you for the link.  I have had something very similar and it was real good!


timberjet said:


> Ok here we go. This is my Grandma's recipe. Rest in peace grandma. Mom calls them company potato's. very simple.


thank you for sharing a family recipe!  I will be trying this on a small scale and let you know but it sounds amazing!


----------

